
MBrace: .NET engine for large-scale data processing - letrec
http://mbrace.io/
======
KirinDave
I'm really curious to see how this shapes up against the other gorillas in the
ecosystem. The Azure requirement is usually not a problem.

Basically the dialogue is something like, "F# is great and I'd use it but for
the restrictive runti... wait it's open sourced? Well .NET isn't open... oh.
It is? Has been for awhile now? Well what would this get me over using Spark?
Also, I don't actually KNOW F# I just heard MSR people I like saying it's good
so..."

And that's a really good question to ask, as Spark has been making massive
strides in the industry, as it matches a lot more closely to how many data
scientists WANT to work.

~~~
cwyers
I always worry about benchmarks provided by a vendor, but here's a
presentation with benchmarks comparing this to Hadoop:

[http://www.slideshare.net/EirikGeorgeTsarpalis/mbrace-
cloud-...](http://www.slideshare.net/EirikGeorgeTsarpalis/mbrace-cloud-
computing-with-f)

------
spo81rty
I wish companies and products like this would do a better job explaining the
use cases for these tools. When your sales pitch is "BIG DATA IN THE
CLOUD!!!!" it's hard to evaluate how I could use it to my advantage.

I'm really excited about using their "Functional Cloud Data Flows" and
"Partitioned Cloud Vectors"... if I knew what the hell that meant and what it
would do for me.

~~~
ScottWhigham
100% agree. I kept scrolling looking for an explanation of "When/how would I
use this?" but found nothing. I then went to the top menu looking for
_something_ \- anything, really - but was similarly disappointed.

I then looked at the videos - which is a fail if I have resorted to that. I'm
8 minutes into the first video and I'm still not sure when/why.

Perhaps my biggest frustration came on my 2nd scroll when I encountered this:

"Simple Cloud Programming

MBrace.Core is a cloud programming model simple enough to be explained on a
single slide."

Surely I am not the only person who clicked the header expecting to see that
slide? No slide...

------
runevault
Interesting to see F# pushed so hard in this. I've dabbled in the language in
the past and was just recently thinking about giving it another go, this might
be a good impetus to push that up the priority list.

Out of curiosity what are people who've learned f# recently's recommended set
of tutorials? The fsharp.org stuff, a book, or somewhere else?

~~~
sremani
These are the resources I am using

1a. fsharpforfunandprofit.com

1b. pluralsight

2\. www.hackerrank.com (functional programming section - excercises)

3\. There are lot of good books,

Real World Functional Programming

F# Deep Dives

Learning F# Functional Data Structures and Algorithms

honestly, you cannot wrong with any of the books in F#, they are very likely
to be good.

~~~
runevault
Thanks for the reply. I actually have an old O'reilly f# book but it was for
either 1.0 or 2.0 and would be nice to have something slightly more recent.
Deep Dives was on my radar but hadn't looked too closely at it yet as that
smells like a good Second resource once I'm comfortable.

Will have to look through these later.

------
letrec
Saw the announcement on twitter
[https://twitter.com/mbracethecloud/status/664441083351404544](https://twitter.com/mbracethecloud/status/664441083351404544)

